# My Tanks



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys! Just wanted to share some photos of my tanks and their inhabitants.

First up is my 35. It is my main focus at the moment. If you've read my introduction post you would know that I have just recently taken the plunge into the world of plants with this tank. It looks like an absolute mess at the moment since I kind of just tossed all the plants in where they would fit just to get some roots on them since I didn't have much of a plan for a scape at the time. I'm going to be rearranging everything soon though









My 55. This is an old picture but they layout is basically the same, the only difference is that I changed the substrate to sand and the fish have doubled in size.









And here are some of my babies!





































I will add more when I get the time to upload them, hopefully the pictures aren't too big.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice tanks, I like tank one especially. 

Seems that you have a lil algae on the substrate along with glass. But if you wanna deal with the substrate algae i'd suggest getting a bottom feeder fish, or someone who will more the substrate around looking for food. like clown fish, Cory fish, or even Siamese algae eaters. 

keep it up.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, due to a hairalgae outbreak I had to had to uproot all my plants and dip them (hence the white fuzz on some plants). I figured I would take the opportunity to clean up the back of the tank and rearrange some things, not really sure how I feel with it at the moment but here it is.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Magnified Ram Eggs!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

wow nice collection !!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

jimmyjam said:


> wow nice collection !!


Thank you!


----------

